# Egg Topper - Raw or Cooked?



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Gave Rocky is first egg topper this morning. One extra large cooked w/o oil in a non-stick pan. Of course he loved it, but will he be tearing his skin off this afternoon?

Assuming Rocky does ok, should I bother cooking the egg or feed it raw? 

If Rocky does ok with eggs, I will try some cottage cheese. Then, the new EVO herring formula.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I use raw eggs. Daisy is almost 9 years old and we've never had a problem. I throw in the shell too


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

what exactly is an 'egg topper'? what are the benefits for this?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's putting an egg on top of your dog's food as a supplement. Eggs are a concentrated, complete form of protein, and dogs naturally love them. 

Whether you feed them raw or cooked is a personal choice. Some are concerned about the risk of salmonella in raw eggs, though it's my opinion the risk is _very_ small due to a dog's digestive system and like I said, I've been giving my dog an occasional raw egg for years with no problems. 

Also, raw egg whites bind with biotin that can disrupt a dog's ability to make use of all the nutrients in the egg so that's another reason some people prefer cooked eggs. But for those who are not using eggs as a primary source of protein in their dog's food but only as an occasional supplement, this shouldn't be an issue.

Eggs are a great source of protein, riboflavin and selenium. Shells are good for calcium.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I cook my eggs, my crew likes them gooey, easy over style.
They have them about 2-3 days a week, but every morning they get yogurt with their kibbles, fat free about 1/2 cup.
MERRY CHRISTMAS..........


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Jupiter gets his cooked, but that is mostly because I buy my eggs fresh and unpasteurized from my farmer. If they are commercially produced eggs, they are probably pasteurized and OK to feed raw.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jupiter's Human said:


> Jupiter gets his cooked, but that is mostly because I buy my eggs fresh and unpasteurized from my farmer. If they are commercially produced eggs, they are probably pasteurized and OK to feed raw.


What are pasteurized eggs? And how would eggs in the shell be pasteurized? 

I've eaten raw eggs my whole life, in homemade ice cream and eggnog, steak tartare and caesar salad. I haven't died yet!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

artbuc said:


> Gave Rocky is first egg topper this morning. One extra large cooked w/o oil in a non-stick pan. Of course he loved it, but will he be tearing his skin off this afternoon?
> 
> Assuming Rocky does ok, should I bother cooking the egg or feed it raw?
> 
> If Rocky does ok with eggs, I will try some cottage cheese. Then, the new EVO herring formula.


My Golden has tolerated fresh foods (i.e., food I make for her including grains) but cannot tolerate those same foods when they are processed in a kibble. I do not know what her allergies are specifically but she has major skin and ear issues on kibble, especially kibble with grain. I've had to do a homemade diet. 95% of her diet is raw and home made food. She does get cooked oats and cooked veggies with a variety of meats and tolerates that fine. It's the over processing of the ingredients that go into kibble that is the issue I think. 

We have a small bag of the EVO Herring on hand since last week and so far so good. She has had 3 meals of it in the past week as things are a bit hectic right now. The only thing I can see unique with this EVO is peas instead of potatoes. Horizon Legacy has peas instead of potatoes too but she was very allergic to that food. I assumed it was the peas but I guess not since she's fine with EVO herring. She tolerates all the protein sources in Legacy in a raw diet fine so I really have no idea what caused the bad reaction to the Legacy other than the fact it's kibble and that's been our general experience with kibble. You may find if you decide to go the homemade route that allergies are a thing of the past. It does take a bit of work and you need to really educate yourself on how to feed a raw or home made diet but there are lots of resources out there. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> My Golden has tolerated fresh foods (i.e., food I make for her including grains) but cannot tolerate those same foods when they are processed in a kibble.



I've posted about this before here on the forum.. this is an issue that many in my raw feeding group experience as well. A dog that is allergic to all chicken based kibbles, can eat raw chicken with no problem. It's odd, but definitely something that happens!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

when mine get eggs they're raw. I have to break Taz's though or she thinks its a toy, and will carry it around and eat it on the carpet. But they get the whole egg, including shell.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to crack the egg for Daisy too, otherwise she'll carry it away. She doesn't eat much of the shell at first, she just gets the egg inside but I leave the shell in her dish and it's usually gone after her next meal.


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a 7 week old puppy. I have heard how good it is to feed raw eggs for their coat. At what age should I start feeding my puppy Jake eggs ?


----------

